# anyone flash their ecm on 250 SHO?



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

was just waisting time and saw simmons motorsports flashes sho 250 to turn them in to a 300 as well as custom flashes? I was curious if anyone is running the flashed ecm.

www.*simonmotorsports*.com


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> was just waisting time and saw simmons motorsports flashes sho 250 to turn them in to a 300 as well as custom flashes? I was curious if anyone is running the flashed ecm.
> 
> www.*simonmotorsports*.com


Me too. I was thinking the same thing the other day. Wonder how much they cost??


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just an FYI...

That isn't Simmons as in SCB. That link is to some outfit from California. You might had known that. 

I'm still going to subscribe to this thread to see where the conversation goes. Sounds interesting.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah not Eric from SCB, but funny enough he may have some
Knowledge on this one.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

By the way I did send them a message and will post their answer.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And here is their answer:
I can reflash it to a 300 with a 7000 limiter. The price is 650.00 with a 1 day turnaround. 

Simon Motorsports


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonder if that voids warranty?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just asked same question and will copy reply.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I would bet probably so


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I was told by a friend that had this done that he wasn't able to turn a bigger prop, he was just able to turn the same prop faster. He didn't feel like anything was done to boost HP.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

an additional 1000 rpm could be interesting even with same prop. Wonder what the numbers are on consumption. Something in my mind says that would be much better.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Supposedly there is no way for Yamaha to know that it has been done.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats hard to beleive, he has to be changing some factory set parameters, whether it being timing a/f ratios etc...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

t-tung said:


> Supposedly there is no way for Yamaha to know that it has been done.


They would know when they hook up computer and see x hrs at 7000rpms!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I know of a few motors this has been done on and some more bigger work in progress. There is a SCB Recon being rigged now with a 200SHO that was redone to somewhere around 300 by Hydrotech - will have TRP too - pretty nasty.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Would like to know some performance numbers though. Sure would be tempting


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I also asked them for real life gains on what to expect, fuel consumption gains or overages, prop sizing etc.... as soon as I get the replies to the additional 3 emails I sent I will post.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> I know of a few motors this has been done on and some more bigger work in progress. There is a SCB Recon being rigged now with a 200SHO that was redone to somewhere around 300 by Hydrotech - will have TRP too - pretty nasty.


Eric Simon does the computer work for Hydrotec.

2400- It seems like too much to promise if they couldn't produce.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

:cheers::cheers:


yellowskeeter said:


> I also asked them for real life gains on what to expect, fuel consumption gains or overages, prop sizing etc.... as soon as I get the replies to the additional 3 emails I sent I will post.


Thanks bud! You got me thinking!!! Maybe we can get a deal on 2.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> I also asked them for real life gains on what to expect, fuel consumption gains or overages, prop sizing etc.... as soon as I get the replies to the additional 3 emails I sent I will post.


lol nice. Sounds cool though.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

It does void warranty from what I hear, looks like y'all are finally on the track to as why some Sho's seem to be so much faster than others on the same hull :wink:. Simon Motorsports and Dave Bush Racing have figured out the formula to getting all the HP available out of these new low emission engines. They are still working for more of course although DBR took a major set back recently when Dave and Joe were both hurt pretty badly in a motocross accident. The work they've done with the 300XS is pretty awesome, you can find some vids on utube of them on a dyno. 

Mike


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Bumping up to 300 shouldn't be a problem. However I see big problems increasing to 7k RPMs since most blown powerheads on 4.2's happened above 6500 RPM with the magic number being close to 7k. Sure wouldn't want to lose grip at that RPM because the unweighted and rapid increase in RPM = POP! 

As for the ECM recording, it is recording and making logs of those events. It's not overly detailed, but I have a copy of mine from the 100 hour service and plain as day it reads what the MAX RPM for the motor is, the over-rev count, etc.. 

Think you could get away with 6250 without much issue but rolling the dice the higher you go. 

All it takes is for that prop to break the surface, lose bite at high RPM's shooting the RPM's rapidly beyond their operating limits before the limiter can kick in and in that moment... Everything's toast.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

reelwork said:


> bumping up to 300 shouldn't be a problem. However i see big problems increasing to 7k rpms since most blown powerheads on 4.2's happened above 6500 rpm with the magic number being close to 7k. Sure wouldn't want to lose grip at that rpm because the unweighted and rapid increase in rpm = pop!
> 
> As for the ecm recording, it is recording and making logs of those events. It's not overly detailed, but i have a copy of mine from the 100 hour service and plain as day it reads what the max rpm for the motor is, the over-rev count, etc..
> 
> ...


agreed!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> I know of a few motors this has been done on and some more bigger work in progress. There is a SCB Recon being rigged now with a 200SHO that was redone to somewhere around 300 by Hydrotech - will have TRP too - pretty nasty.


That was going to be my next question, I had heard the SHO were all the same block with the HP difference coming from programing, so if that were true one would think you could make a 200 do the same as the 250 with this programming he offers.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Navi said:


> That was going to be my next question, I had heard the SHO were all the same block with the HP difference coming from programing, so if that were true one would think you could make a 200 do the same as the 250 with this programming he offers.


about $1400 for a 250 computer.... pull the 225 computer, pop in the 250 computer, you now have a 250 with a 225 cowling.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I just did it and ran my skeeter, here is a pic with the GPS reading below....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Navi, all 4.2's are the same. Just programming... In fact most engine manufacturers base their selections on a relatively small number of blocks, or classes, spread across a broad HP spectrum.

The SHO's and Offshore series in the 200 - 300 HP range are all 4.2 v-6's.

Ever notice there aren't many 175 HP anymore? Those were still the same blocks as the 150 however I believe it's marketing and an attempt to get you bump up to the 200.



yellowskeeter said:


> I just did it and ran my skeeter, here is a pic with the GPS reading below....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Will be cool to be able to program an outboard motor to a very specific use. I know it will start out as a speed grab, but in the long run just like cars and trucks there will be programs for every use. With gas prices as they are, custom tunes for an offshore boat are going to be great. Run it for a trip, send it in for a specific hull and prop, get it tuned and gain MPG. Been tuning like this in racing for years, bout time common man caught up.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Bumping up to 300 shouldn't be a problem. However I see big problems increasing to 7k RPMs since most blown powerheads on 4.2's happened above 6500 RPM with the magic number being close to 7k. Sure wouldn't want to lose grip at that RPM because the unweighted and rapid increase in RPM = POP!
> 
> As for the ECM recording, it is recording and making logs of those events. It's not overly detailed, but I have a copy of mine from the 100 hour service and plain as day it reads what the MAX RPM for the motor is, the over-rev count, etc..
> 
> ...


Maybe he's also messing with how/what it's recording. Hmmm...... I'm not completely convinced either, that's the only reason I haven't sent mine to him. Give me 50 more HP and 500 more RPM's safely and I'll be happy.... for a while. :brew2:


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you guys find it interesting that the SHOs are 200, 225, and 250 but the Offshore are 225, 250, and 300? 

Has anyone ever raced a 250SHO and a 300OS on similar boats? I am guessing they are already pretty dang close in output with the 300 being a little under and the 250 being a little over the rating.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the 250 and 300 are the same 4.2 liter motor... it seems like someone should be able to get the computer manufactured for a 300, and re set the 250. Unless there are other differences like injectors or intake manifold? 

I don't know if I'd want my engine turning 7000 RPM...


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

What rpms are the 200, 225, 250's achieving their rated horse power at, I can almost guarantee that the rpms are different for each HP. The specs will give you the specific information needed. If the motors are mfg'd exactly the same except the computer programing, the difference in hp is almost certainly based on different rpm's. 

Without knowing the weak points, you don't want to spin one too fast or it will go pop. If the factory spins the 250 to 6500 rpms for the rated power, then you don't want to spin a 200 to 7000 rpms to get 250. Something is different. Parts, computer, software? I don't know what it is, but there has to be a difference in something. It may simply be software cutting fuel to restrict rpm/hp or there may be physical differences in parts using the same basic motor. 

Are all three engines using the same pistons/compression ratio? Are the lower unit gears the same? Horse power is usually a function of rpm, it you spin x rpm, you make x horse power. If you take a 100 hp motor and it makes 100 hp at 5500 rpm and you spin that motor at 4000 rpm, you are not making 100 horse power. You only make the rated horse power at the rated rpm.


----------



## bryanevans (Jun 24, 2011)

I have sent 2 off to simons now for customers, who probably want to remain anonymous. But it is night and day. Does void warranty. The 2 we sent off where addtional used computers they had purchased on line, so they still have the original's to put in place if they have warranty issues.


----------



## bryanevans (Jun 24, 2011)

Jonboater said:


> Do you guys find it interesting that the SHOs are 200, 225, and 250 but the Offshore are 225, 250, and 300?
> 
> Has anyone ever raced a 250SHO and a 300OS on similar boats? I am guessing they are already pretty dang close in output with the 300 being a little under and the 250 being a little over the rating.


The SHO and the Off Shore motors are the same. The diffrence is the SHO is 20" and the Off Shore is offered in 25" and 30"


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

bryanevans said:


> I have sent 2 off to simons now for customers, who probably want to remain anonymous. But it is night and day. Does void warranty. The 2 we sent off where addtional used computers they had purchased on line, so they still have the original's to put in place if they have warranty issues.


Thats my kind of mechanic right there:cheers:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> What rpms are the 200, 225, 250's achieving their rated horse power at, I can almost guarantee that the rpms are different for each HP. The specs will give you the specific information needed. If the motors are mfg'd exactly the same except the computer programing, the difference in hp is almost certainly based on different rpm's.


I would have to disagree. Case in point, you can take any newer stock diesel truck and do nothing but add a programmer and get 50+hp over factory specs at the same RPMs. Same can be done with outboards There are many other factors that come into play when it comes to HP from modern engines.

These are the HP specs from Yamaha web site for the 4.2l Offshore series.

Prop Shaft Horsepower	300hp at 5500 rpm (F/LF300)
Prop Shaft Horsepower	250hp at 5500 rpm (F/LF250)

Sho 
250hp at 5500 rpm (VF250LA)
225hp at 5500 rpm (VF225LA)
200hp at 5500 rpm (VF200LA)


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

You can do that to a diesel because they are forced induction. Naturally aspirated engines do not respond nearly the same. You truly are "tuning" to squeeze more power.

Forced induction simply add boost and fuel and your making more power, up to a certain point.

I am willing to bet the SHO engine output is fairly close as below-

200SHO - actual ~219hp
225SHO - actual ~247hp
250SHO - actual ~274hp

Which correspond very nicely to the 225, 250, and 300 Offshore motors. Curious there isn't a 200 Offshore, or 300SHO?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Beat me to it Jolly Roger! 

Evans hit the obvious on the shafts and the other part is the Offshore is electronically controlled (Drive by wire) and the SHO's are mechanical. 

The drive by wire is sweet and so silky smooth. 



HP is controlled by the ECM and software. Just detuning, plain and simple.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

Jonboater said:


> You can do that to a diesel because they are forced induction. Naturally aspirated engines do not respond nearly the same. You truly are "tuning" to squeeze more power.
> 
> Forced induction simply add boost and fuel and your making more power, up to a certain point.
> 
> ...


What I am trying to say in a round about way is, "tuning" a 250SHO with the 300 Offshore parameters probably will not gain you much, I bet they are about the same.

Unrelated to the 3rd party raising the RPMs, etc. that will have more affect I am sure.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Jonboater, Going from a 250 Offshore to a 300 Offshore will not gain you much either. It's all relative which is what I think you are perhaps trying to say. 

If I had a 250 Offshore on my boat, I likely wouldn't see a big decrease in anything. Sure I might need to go down a pitch on the prop and top end might be a 2-3 MPH less but relatively speaking it's not a huge difference. 

Now going to an entirely different tune where timing, advance and all those parameters are tweaked for performance as well as increase in WOT RPM - willing to bet its a huge difference!


----------



## bryanevans (Jun 24, 2011)

You will only gain mainly low end response from the flash if you keep the engine RPM's in the normal working range of 5800 and I recommend that and not running the 7K that the new flash will allow.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

Well not really. Taking the actual Yamaha 300 Offshore "tune" (meaning timing curve, fuel curve, etc.) and putting it in a 250SHO would not gain you 50hp, or proably even anything at all.The SHO motors are already probably at the ragged edge of being +10% in horsepower output where the Offshore are closer to the sticker on the cowl. I only said that because others have thrown that out there. I think both tunes are probaly about the same.


But I agree, someone raising the RPM and tweaking everything should be able to make more HP I am sure.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Jonboater, Going from a 250 Offshore to a 300 Offshore will not gain you much either. It's all relative which is what I think you are perhaps trying to say.
> 
> If I had a 250 Offshore on my boat, I likely wouldn't see a big decrease in anything. Sure I might need to go down a pitch on the prop and top end might be a 2-3 MPH less but relatively speaking it's not a huge difference.
> 
> Now going to an entirely different tune where timing, advance and all those parameters are tweaked for performance as well as increase in WOT RPM - willing to bet its a huge difference!


I run a 2410 Ranger bay and it has the 250 4.2 offshore on it. The reason I didn't put a 300 on it was because I will not gain more than 2 mph and the fuel efficiency actually went down a tiny bit. Next year I will have the 300 on the back but that is just going to be for looks.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I know some people that have a 25' xtreme and are getting 71-72 MPH with the 300 on the back. I'm getting 62-63 at best with the 250 SHO. There's a difference...


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I know some people that have a 25' xtreme and are getting 71-72 MPH with the 300 on the back. I'm getting 62-63 at best with the 250 SHO. There's a difference...


No offense Kyle but either someone is jerking your chain with those speeds, loads are not comparable or you have some set-up/prop issues to work out. There should be but 1 or 2 mph difference all things being equal, if that.

What does your boat weigh? I can tell you what 50ph will gain you.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Yellowskeeter i have a prop u need to run!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Jonboater said:


> No offense Kyle but either someone is jerking your chain with those speeds, loads are not comparable or you have some set-up/prop issues to work out. There should be but 1 or 2 mph difference all things being equal, if that.
> 
> What does your boat weigh? I can tell you what 50ph will gain you.


how are they jerking my chain when I've ridden in it? I was with him when he hit 68 in his boat... If it's jsut like mine, 1 person will get you a 1-1.5 MPH. He said he's hit 71 in it before... maybe winter time, super duper valero gas... I don't know.

I don't know what it weights... Majek doesn't publish the weight for it.

I'm running a 21P rev with the 250 SHO, and a buddy has the same boat with a 300, running a 23P rev 4. It's pretty dang close the way they're set up. The fastest I've ever hit in my boat was 62. That was by myself with a relatively light load... 25 gallons of gas, and basic fishing gear.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I see some blown power heads in the near future with the thin walls of the SHO motors lol.

TH


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

yeah, I wouldn't mind tweaking mine to get a little more out of it to help when I'm loaded really heavy, but there is no way I'm twisting mine up to 7000 RPM.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> how are they jerking my chain when I've ridden in it? I was with him when he hit 68 in his boat... If it's jsut like mine, 1 person will get you a 1-1.5 MPH. He said he's hit 71 in it before... maybe winter time, super duper valero gas... I don't know.
> 
> I don't know what it weights... Majek doesn't publish the weight for it.
> 
> I'm running a 21P rev with the 250 SHO, and a buddy has the same boat with a 300, running a 23P rev 4. It's pretty dang close the way they're set up. The fastest I've ever hit in my boat was 62. That was by myself with a relatively light load... 25 gallons of gas, and basic fishing gear.


Sorry I'm just saying your results are not typical. Here are some 250 vs 300 Offshore comparisons. Tough to find SHO vs OS on the same boat because of the transom difference. The 250SHO will be faster then the 250OS I promise so the results would be even closer. The SHO even calls for 89 octane just like the 300OS for max performance due to the more aggressive timing to squeeze more power.

3mph-
http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/site...2-sds_skt_wx2100_f250xca_2010-12-16_wly_0.pdf

http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/site...s_skt_wx2100_f300xca_21sds_2010-12-16_wly.pdf

3.6mph-
http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/site...ws2-sds_swd_2400sd_f250xca_2011-05-24_dck.pdf

http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/site...re_sws2_swd_2400sd_f300xca_2011-05-24_dck.pdf

3mph-
http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/site...s/WLC_232Fisherman_F250XCA_2012-08-02_OCC.pdf

http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/site...s/WLC_232Fisherman_F300XCA_2012-08-02_OCC.pdf


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Jonboater said:


> You can do that to a diesel because they are forced induction. Naturally aspirated engines do not respond nearly the same. You truly are "tuning" to squeeze more power.
> 
> Forced induction simply add boost and fuel and your making more power, up to a certain point.
> 
> ...


Naturally aspirated engines are easier to tune also. Guess I should have used my Wife's Camaro as an example, good tune on her car and you can go from 450ish to 550hp with very little Mods. I know, have done it myself. All in the computer.

What is the torque difference from a 250 compared to a 300? No matter how you want to look at it, 50hp on a boat is a major difference even if you are not seeing it in top speed. I Would venture a guess top speed is more limited by the hulls once you get that kind of HP on the back.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

those boats are all turds....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> yeah, I wouldn't mind tweaking mine to get a little more out of it to help when I'm loaded really heavy, but there is no way I'm twisting mine up to 7000 RPM.


As far as I understand it the rev limiter does not have to be touches but the hp increase can be done. They do all kinds of custom tunes.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> As far as I understand it the rev limiter does not have to be touches but the hp increase can be done. They do all kinds of custom tunes.


I'll check into it in a few years when my warranty is up. I'd hate to blow the engine, even for a completley unrelated reason, to have the claim denied.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Just sent mine to them, not a sho though, merc 150 4stroke. It's a 3.0 liter so should have good potential!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Let us know. I never got any responses from the questions i asked


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Will do. I'm also sending my flywheel. Hope It can put out around 225 hp.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> Let us know. I never got any responses from the questions i asked


I clled them yesterday. The woman I spoke with said htey had made some changes without touching the rev limiter, but the people ended up sending it back to have the rev limiter changed to get even more power out of it.

I guess it would be easy enough to control with prop selection.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mgeistman said:


> Just sent mine to them, not a sho though, merc 150 4stroke. It's a 3.0 liter so should have good potential!!!!





mgeistman said:


> Will do. I'm also sending my flywheel. Hope It can put out around 225 hp.


That is awesome.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yamaha hs4 23 p on a sho250/300 .... Sweet!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Go Daddy Go!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> the 250 and 300 are the same 4.2 liter motor... it seems like someone should be able to get the computer manufactured for a 300, and re set the 250. Unless there are other differences like injectors or intake manifold?
> 
> I don't know if I'd want my engine turning 7000 RPM...


from what I've been told, if I heard right, the SHO's can swap computers without touching anything else on the motors and are the only ones that can do it.. you cannot put an F300 computer into a SHO 250 like that.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Believe you are correct J - F series motors have more digital interfaces and from what I know, the 4.2 SHO ECM's are not interchangeable with the 4.2 Offshore, same block but different controls. They are interchangeable amongst the same product line though SHO to SHO or Offshore to Offshore.

Skeeter - If you want to try it out, I think you're the only guy I would be willing to do some wrench turning and part swapping with just for grins.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Believe you are correct J - F series motors have more digital interfaces and from what I know, the 4.2 SHO ECM's are not interchangeable with the 4.2 Offshore, same block but different controls. They are interchangeable amongst the same product line though SHO to SHO or Offshore to Offshore.
> 
> Skeeter - If you want to try it out, I think you're the only guy I would be willing to do some wrench turning and part swapping with just for grins.


Not sure I want to gamble my warranty. That would be what would stop me. I dont have $20k laying around.....


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Reel,

Do you know if you can put a 20" leg off the SHO onto the 300 offshore. Keep the benefits of the controls with the 20" leg.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't even think I would like the sound of a 7,000 RPM engine running behind me. I would be tensed up all the time just waiting for the muffled explosion which used to be my engine.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Not sure I want to gamble my warranty. That would be what would stop me. I dont have $20k laying around.....


Neither do I, but we seem to think alike and don't think there would be too much we could screw up. Hey y'all, watch this! :biggrin:



fattyflattie said:


> Reel,
> 
> Do you know if you can put a 20" leg off the SHO onto the 300 offshore. Keep the benefits of the controls with the 20" leg.


I believe the 20 inch shaft/lower will fit. Been told the primary issue is with the strength of the prop shaft/hub housing but not sure I really believe that.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Mmmmmmman I can wait to get mine back!!! I hope I don't have to reprop. I was going to trade my 150 in on a 250. Glad this thread got started!!! I cant wait to see how it does!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

mgeistman said:


> Mmmmmmman I can wait to get mine back!!! I hope I don't have to reprop. I was going to trade my 150 in on a 250. Glad this thread got started!!! I cant wait to see how it does!


Me too! Keep us posted.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I run a 2410 Ranger bay and it has the 250 4.2 offshore on it. The reason I didn't put a 300 on it was because I will not gain more than 2 mph and the fuel efficiency actually went down a tiny bit. Next year I will have the 300 on the back but that is just going to be for looks.


You and I would get along... Same reason for me getting a 300xs. Because its bad to the bone!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Bryan Evans-- PM sent-- Lets talk big boy


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Uh, don't quite know what to make of that statement...


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I was thinking the same!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Pretty simple really-- I have a SHO 250 on my XLR8- if Bryan knows how to do this-- I am interested in exploring it. Nothing more, however if you mature gentlemen want to make it sound like something else-- go right ahead I cant stop you.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Pretty simple really-- I have a SHO 250 on my XLR8- if Bryan knows how to do this-- I am interested in exploring it. Nothing more, however if you mature gentlemen want to make it sound like something else-- go right ahead I cant stop you.


Whachyou talkin' bout Willis? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

Levi said:


> You and I would get along... Same reason for me getting a 300xs. Because its bad to the bone!


The difference is, from what I hear about the 300xs, you WILL be much faster then a typical 250hp. The 300xs puts out a little under 330hp....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So would that be 329?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> So would that be 329?


Na, Reel, it's somewhere between 328 and 330....... Right around there.....:rotfl:


----------

